
Tracing fake news: characterizing social media messages by how they propagate - charlysl
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/02/19/tracing-fake-news-footprints-characterizing-social-media-messages-by-how-they-propagate/
======
godelmachine
This research is truly interesting. As interesting as ->
[https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/02/16/beyond-the-words-
predict...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/02/16/beyond-the-words-predicting-
user-personality-from-heterogeneous-information/)

